# References....LOL



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm applying for jobs but I have no references. It's absurd that I need 3 references to work at a ****ing gas station. Most of the time, it won't let you continue the application if you don't enter references. What do I do?? Seriously, I'm trying to get my life together, but the system is rigged against hermits. 

I've never held a job long enough to get professional references. I have no personal references, because I have no friends. The only people I know are my immediate family. I am way too ashamed to ask a relative because I'm 21 and feel I should already have professional references or at least friends. 

So my questions are:
How did you get references with social anxiety?
Does anyone know any legit fake reference sites??? I don't mind paying money for them.
Would anyone on here like to be my reference??? Preferably someone with a (949) or (714) area code.
Do you ****ing hate how you have to put down references????


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

lets see i've got my mom, my brother, my dog...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I usually just make up something, they never check.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

forgetmylife said:


> lets see i've got my mom, my brother, my dog...


I would so hire someone who put their dog as a reference xD


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I'm applying for jobs but I have no references. It's absurd that I need 3 references to work at a ****ing gas station. Most of the time, it won't let you continue the application if you don't enter references. What do I do?? Seriously, I'm trying to get my life together, but the system is rigged against hermits.
> 
> I've never held a job long enough to get professional references. I have no personal references, because I have no friends. The only people I know are my immediate family. I am way too ashamed to ask a relative because I'm 21 and feel I should already have professional references or at least friends.
> 
> ...


have you considered walking into this gas station, asking for the manager and saying "Hi. Listen, I'm fully eligible for this position, but sadly I don't have 3 suitable references available and the website won't let me go further. What should I do?"

One reference that's cool. But I doubt even the most high flying jobs need 3 references. They should help you out hopefully.

I'd say get one of your friends to give some professional reference. And a former tutor. Good luck.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

When I did reference checks, we requested multiple references partly because we sometimes had a difficult time contacting a reference. I didn't necessarily contact every reference but, because my company requested more than one, it gave me a better chance of reaching someone, gathering information, and ultimately moving the decision-making process along quicker.

As was suggested above, perhaps visit the gas station in-person and see what your options are. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I'm applying for jobs but I have no references. It's absurd that I need 3 references to work at a ****ing gas station. Most of the time, it won't let you continue the application if you don't enter references. What do I do?? Seriously, I'm trying to get my life together, but the system is rigged against hermits.
> 
> I've never held a job long enough to get professional references. I have no personal references, because I have no friends. The only people I know are my immediate family. I am way too ashamed to ask a relative because I'm 21 and feel I should already have professional references or at least friends.
> 
> ...


You can get a past teacher to give you a reference. You can also ask a neighbor if you can use them. If you can"t do those then get a second phone, house phone or borrow someones phone, write down that number and pretend to be a reference

You could also do some volunteering, those make great references


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The Reference Store. Careerexcuse. Fake Job References.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

Anything outside of an office job probably won't even check the reference. Some companies are lazy and use the same application for a janitor as they do a manager.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Nobody cares about you*

Just what the last person thought of you

I have spent decades trying jobs and doing them with no demand for references... 
Some take me seriously

But I think the new type of 'reference from previous employer' is now HTML cookies to track you like a spying agent clocking all your applications and the result. This is a kind of pre-employment is your new reference, or if anyone phones you at all, if you pick up or what you say. All dried up. I have a chain of paper signed references I used to demand to get before leaving. That was better than my current attitude of way I'd negotiate the next time if I get fired again


----------



## Lana150 (Feb 11, 2015)

*I'm in the same boat*

I work online and I need 3 references. I can't ask my former or current employers because where I live it's not a common thing to provide references for employees. I can't ask my former colleagues because I wasn't very sociable with them due to my social anxiety. I could ask some other people but they don't speak English, while I need English-speaking references. I doubt anybody may need me as a reference but who knows. Please contact me anybody who has the same problem. It may seem ridiculous but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

21 is a young age where you could be just starting the work force, I wouldn't expect many 21 year olds to have professional references. Just make one up or talk to the manager.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Omgosh i hate those reference checks!~

Updating/filling out application forms makes me depressed cos i feel like (i know this is gonna be a reply of a big fat DUH) but... looking at my resume, its not who i AM, its who i WAS. And i hate being judged on who i WAS. If that makes sense >_<

Also, i DO have references from old jobs. They know me on a personable level but even they (in a nice way) told me im not suited to retail -shrug-..

I'll probably go and do an animal studies course then i can work with kitties and puppies  hehe

Ummmm but yeah. If u dnt have a reference, are u able to put in N/A into all the asterisk areas? I do that when i cbf.


----------



## Karkay (Feb 17, 2015)

I usually try and pick a relative with a different last name than me. Even applying to be a dishwasher requires references... like, okay. THAT'S NOT A BIT RIDICULOUS AT ALL. ='D


----------

